

Cultivated Play: Farmville - thirdusername
http://www.reddyeno5.com/afeeld/notebook/cultivated-play-farmville/

======
vog
This article appears to be little more than advertisement for the Farmville
game.

Although I agree that we should have more games that train responsible
behaviour, I don't think this particular game falls into that category.

The article mentions that if you start certain actions in the game, you'll
have to return to the game within a certain amount of time. That doesn't train
responsible behaviour, it's just a way to keep users addicted to the game, by
forcing them to integrate this game into their daily rhythm. It reminds me on
things like TV, Tamagotchi or WoW.

Real responsibility starts when you break your addiction to such games and
concentrate on important parts of life.

Farmville isn't really "defined by responsibility and routine". It is just
defined by routine. So instead of fighting the worries stated in the article's
beginning, it trains people to do exactly that:

 _"I'm worried that students will take their obedient place in society and
look to become successful cogs in the wheel"_

